# Tutorial Contest Winner September 2008: Hot Alien Blue



## aleksis210 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey girls! I was bored, so I thought I'd get creative and try to come up with some makeup to go with something I'd like to be for halloween this year...Hope you enjoy! **The coloring is messed up in the "how-to" shots because of crappy bathroom lighting sorry..but in the final result it's true to color! 

Here's what you will need!

Mac e/s:
Deep Truth
Carbon
Black Tied
Forgery
Aquadisiac
other Mac:
Rose pigment
concealer
Dainty blush

Miscellanous items that don't have to be MAC:
Black eyeliner
Silver eyeshadow
black mascara
loose powder
clear lipgloss
Brushes!







*First, Start with a clean face and add whatever foundation/concealer you use..I am going to use Crow Cosmetics Mineral Foundation in Light 2*






*Prep your face with your eye primer, I am not using any in this totm because I plan on washing this off as soon as I am done! Put loose powder under your eyes to catch fallout!*I am using a lancome powder*




*Now, take your 242 brush and starting at the inner corner of the eye brush on aquadisiac onto your entire lid going up into the crease a little*








*With the same brush put deep truth into your crease covering the small sliver of aquadisiac*




*It should now look like this*




*Take your crease brush and with a heavy coating of black tied swirl it into the outer 'v' of your eye, blend upwards,You'll see what it should look like with the next pic*




*Next, take an eyeliner brush and line your top lid with a silver eyeshadow, I am using one from an le lancome quad,with that same shadow, highlight your browbrone being careful not to get any fallout on the rest of your eye makeup...*




now smudge it! But don't over do it, it disappears fast!




Take your eyeliner brush again and line your bottom lashline with carbon




*Lastly, add a cream liner to your waterline (or whatever black liner you prefer)*




Curl your lashes and put on your mascara and we are done with the eyes!

Now onto the lips...you can save a lot of time if you have a 'pink chrome' colored lipstick or gloss

How I made my lipstick was I mixed a clear gloss with rose pigment and before I added the gloss to my lips I whited them out with concealer, I then dabbed forgery e/s on top....Voila!...Chromed out pink sexy alien girl lips lol




I finally added some bronzer to my cheeks,forehead. nose and chin for a little dept and dainty blush to my cheeks using a small flat top brush

*Final Result!*



























Whew...that was a lot of work, but hopefully you ladies enjoyed it...sorry about all the random sizes and bad quality lighting...this was my first tutorial so hopefully future ones will be way more put together...anyway, CC welcome and any general questions/comments welcome!


----------



## Punky79 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

Wow that's gorgeous!!  I love the lips!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

Gorgeous look! I don't think I could pull off those colors, but they look amazing on you. Great tutorial too


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

I really like it!  Thanks for taking the time to do this tutorial!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

^Thanks girls!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

Really pretty look!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

hot look!!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

Very, very cool!  Futuristic - I love it!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

Thanks hon!!


----------



## fafinette21 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

Your eyeshadow is blended really nicely. Looks really cool!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

i like how you added the silver to the lid after the other colours...i'm going to have to use that trick someday.


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

the lips are soo pretty! thanks for the idea!!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

Thanks for this, looks great on you!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

thank you girls!^


----------



## juicygirl (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

yay awesome skills!! i hope you win this month, you totally deserve it!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

^I really appreciate that complement, it means a lot!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

Wow, what a cool look! Are you going to be a sexy alien chick for halloween? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the tut.. you really have awesome eyeshadow skills as far as the shape and the crease and everything.. mine never turns out so uniform like that! 

Good luck in the contest!


----------



## fillintheblank (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

oh wow thats awesome! i love the clean lines for this look.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Hot Alien Blue with her pink chrome lipstick*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Wow, what a cool look! Are you going to be a sexy alien chick for halloween? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the tut.. you really have awesome eyeshadow skills as far as the shape and the crease and everything.. mine never turns out so uniform like that! 

Good luck in the contest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks hon! I swear my eyeshadow never turns out this even!! I either want to be this or a vampire(I've never been one!)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fillintheblank* 

 
_oh wow thats awesome! i love the clean lines for this look._

 
 Thank you!


----------



## Hemons (Oct 1, 2008)

Great for your first tutorial! I looks awesome!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 2, 2008)

Great tutorial, thanks for sharing!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations love, I saw the homepage and MissChievious' name and thought, "she got a lovely model for her tutorial" then I read the post d'oh!  You did a great job!  YAY you!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 2, 2008)

^Awww thank you!


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 2, 2008)

I LOVE Aquadisiac, now I'm definitely getting Deep Truth b/c I love the way they work together.

Great job & thank you!

And congrats on the TOTM win!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Choupinette28 (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks


----------



## jt1088 (Oct 13, 2008)

fierrccee, i like!


----------



## XSnowdancerX (Oct 18, 2008)

That is unbelievable!  I love it!!!


----------



## Kaliyan (Oct 19, 2008)

wow those shades are gorgeous especially with your eyes!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 19, 2008)

Awww! Thanks, Girlies!


----------

